# Game 55: Celtics (21-33) @ Trailblazers (18-35)



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

@ 

*The Particulars*
Date: Friday Febraury 24, 2006
Time: 10PM EST
TV: FSNNE

*Projected Lineups*











































































*Preview
*
The Celtics are coming into tonight's game at the Portland Trailblazers looking to bounce back from a 103-94 loss to the Phoenix Suns in a game where Paul Pierce struggled mightily from the field, while Delonte West went off for 30 and Gerald Green had a career game. Last time the Celtics and Blazers met the Celtics won fairly easily 115-83. The Blazers have lost 7 of their last 8 games including a home loss on Wednseday to the Charlotte Bobcats. The Blazers recently have acquired Brian Skinner and Voshon Lenard who should be available off the bench for tonight's game, but will most likely be playing without big men Theo Ratliff and Joel Pryzbilla due to injuries. Wally Szczerbiak is still considered day-to-day for the Celtics and it is unclear whether or not he will play tonight.

The Celtics would do well to come away with a victory night as the Blazers are undermanned. However, they can't take this game too lightly, because the Blazers I'm sure aren't forgetting how bad they lost last game. There will be an added factor to this game as well, in that Darius Miles has returned from his injury. Miles is a very good athletic young wing player. He could give Pierce some problems defensively, and will hit the glass hard. The Celtics really need to take advantage of Przybilla and Ratliff being out by attacking the basket. With no shot blockers available, look for guys like Paul Pierce to attack the lane, and maybe even get Ryan Gomes involved in the offense. Delonte West should also look to take advantage of his size over the smaller Steve Blake.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

If Wally plays tonight, we really, really should be able to pull this off easily. Of course, it's also the Boston Celtics we're talking about.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Wally is starting tonight. BTW, how'd you like my preview P-Dub?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Lanteri said:


> Wally is starting tonight. BTW, how'd you like my preview Causeway?


That's P-Dub...


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> That's P-Dub...


I dont know what your talking about.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Apparently the actual starting lineup is Blake, Webster, Outlaw, Krhyapa, Randolph. 

The Blazers notes were worthless.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Good preview, Aqua.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Lanteri said:


> I dont know what your talking about.


Hopefully this will make you remember:



> _Last edited by Lanteri : Today at 10:09 PM._


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

P-Dub34 said:


> Good preview, Aqua.


:cheers:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Can someone please remind me why Gomes spend time on the bench at ALL this year? 

Wally misses, Gomes gets the O-board and puts it in.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> Can someone please remind me why Gomes spend time on the bench at ALL this year?
> 
> Wally misses, Gomes gets the O-board and puts it in.


Don't worry. Once Perk and Al come back from their injuries Glen will bury Gomes back on the bench.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Gomes is the man. Now I remember why I joined his fanclub.

Oh, on another note, go to hell, Glenn. Banks lit it up again tonight.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Pierce...circus shot...and one


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

"Gomes has educated fingers" Tommy Heinsohn.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> If Wally plays tonight, we really, really should be able to pull this off easily. .




0-3 2 turnovers 1 ast first quarter...those r scalabrine numbers...




> Of course, it's also the Boston Celtics we're talking about



you saved urself there :biggrin:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I love how Glen Rivers is consistant:


Tonight:

Green 0 minutes so far.

Last game: 

25.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

"That was no laughing matter right there." Tommy Heinsohn

"You're not gonna let it go I see." Mike Gorman

*After Ha goes after a lose ball.*


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Wally's back, why on earth would we go with something that worked last game if we don't have to?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> Wally's back, why on earth would we go with something that worked last game if we don't have to?


So true, what was I thinking.

Actually, when I think about it, I'd love to have a chance to experiment on Glen Rivers and study his brain, I believe all scientists would also. We'd find something great or something really stupid, either way it'd be a huge leap for mankind.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

im glad wallys makin me eat my words somewhat...ill take credit for lighting a fire under him by badmouthing him earlier


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

:sigh:

Green comes in for the last 1:04 of the 2nd quarter and immediately gives up 5 points to his man. 

Ole!, Ole!









Gerald Green playing defense (actual picture).


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Ryan Gomes is having a huge game so far tonight, with 6 points, 12 rebounds, and 2 assists. 

I'm kind of surprised that Delonte hasn't been playing well tonight as he has the clear size advantage on Steve Blake, but he really isn't taking advantage by taking it to the hole.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

The Celtics really have to stop settling for so many outside shots. Portland doesn't have anyone down low to challenge the drive. Keep attacking the basket!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

did we trade delonte???


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

WOW.

Come on Gerald Green. Why would you foul a guy shootin a 3 from that deep?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

wow gerald go back to the nbdl


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Gomes is up to count em...SEVENTEEN rebounds tonight.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Like, I just hooked up a second monitor to my TV tuner. The new one has the game, the left one (where I'm typing) has Opera. Sick...

Oh yeah...the Celtics...good game.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Pierce and Wally - not a bad duo tonight, although S hasn't been shooting the kind of %'s he is capable of.

Gomes is a beast.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

17 Boards for Ryan = IMPRESSIVE

even if it was against the jailblazers


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

banner17 said:


> 17 Boards for Ryan = IMPRESSIVE
> 
> even if it was against the jailblazers



Ignorant comment. 

Nice game by Pierce and Wally. Once everyones healthy on your roster the Celtics should be ok


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> did we trade delonte???


0-0 from the field

0-3 from beyond the arc

2 points

No, he's just on an extended all-star break...

Even though he had 30 last game, but that's besides the point.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Shots from three count as "from the field" too. For instance, if a player goes 7-15 and 2-4 from three, those two makes are included in the 7 and the four misses in the 15 FGA.


----------

